# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Student shqiptar ne Bournemouth University

## Eve

Hej a ka ndonje student/e (shqiptar/e, of course) ne Bournemouth University?(UK)

----------


## benseven11

po po ka 
une aty jam lol

----------


## ledio

benseven11 si ka mundesi qe ti jeton ne New Jersey dhe shkon ne shkolle ne UK?  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Eve

ledio se shikon qe benseven11 po tall me nder b.....

----------


## Tony Montana

Visa-- edhe une atyja jam!
Por spo tall b-then

----------


## shkelzen_f

tung ,une jam artani student i mjekesis viti i 4 nga universiteti i prishtines kam nevoj per kontakt me ju!  ju pershendes drartan@hotmail.com

----------

